
All the crazy things happenin in SF because of its out-of-control housing prices - rmason
https://www.businessinsider.in/miscellaneous/all-the-crazy-things-happening-in-san-francisco-because-of-its-out-of-control-housing-prices/slidelist/63193375.cms
======
shams93
Jerry Brown has a 6.5 billion dollar surplus mostly from shafting the hell out
of working californians. Then in LA they're working to remove the last of the
affordable housing such that if you make less than 250k a year in income you
can look at choosing between rent and food. What good is this huge surplus if
we're running working people to suicide? They hit me aggressively for back
taxes to the point where I wind up choosing between food and rent. How much
better could I do as an engineer if I could eat healthy food and have a
healthy place to live? How does it help in the long run to turn out working
people into working homeless? How does it help when the most talented and
capable are driven to choose between homelessness and suicide?

